# برامج تسعير المناقصات



## EN.halema (6 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم *
ماهى أهم البرامج المستخدمة من قبل المقاول فى تقدير تكلفة المشاريع فى فترة تقديم المناقصة ؟

هذا السؤال هو جزء أساسى من موضوع رسالتى :32:​


----------



## khamis jassim (16 أبريل 2012)

يتم عمل برنامج لتحليل الأسعار مرتبط تشعبيا بملف للأسعار حسب المواصفات ويتم عمل تحديث للأخير فنحصل على السعر النهائي في الجدول وهو سعر دون أرباح يتم إضافة نسبة ربح 15-20%


----------



## faiz-zobi (16 أبريل 2012)

بعض المقاولين يبدء بمعرفة الكلفة التقديرية للمشروع عن طريق مساحة السطح للمبنى في جميع الادوار ويكلف المتر المربع حولي 300-400دولار عندنا و هذا يعطي كلفة إسترشادية للمقاول بينمايقوم بتسعير جدول الكميات لكل بند ويتم إحتساب سعر البند على اساس ( كلفة المواد الداخلة في مكونات البد+كلفة عمل اليد للعماله+نسبة إهلاك وتلف للمواد حوالي2%+نسبة الربح بحدود15%او20% ) ولاننسى اي التزامات حكومية مثل الضرائب يتم احتسابها و بعد استكمال تسعير جميع البنود يقارن الاجمالى مع الاجمالي الطالع من سعر المتر المسطح السابق فيعمل نسبة تخفيض اذا رأى انه مرتفع ولكن يفضل العتماد على سعر البنود واذا حب يخصم يخصم من الارباح ويقنع حتى ينافس


----------



## EN.halema (18 أبريل 2012)

*برنامج بريمافير يمكن أن يستخدم فى حسلب تكلفة فهل توجد برامج أخرى يمكن أن تستخدم لحساب التكلفة *


----------



## ahmed121347 (31 يوليو 2012)

*الي الان لم نجد احد يدلنا علي برنامج لتسعير المنقاصات والبريمافيرا لم نعرف كيف نسعر عليها نرجمو من الاخوة التوضيح*


----------



## mfarghaly (9 سبتمبر 2012)

من برامج التسعير:
Candy CCS - Timberline و يمكن التسعير عن طريق جداول اكسل


----------



## عادل محمود زاقوب (26 سبتمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم\ هذه المشاركه البسيطه الاولي لي في هذا المنتدي وأرجوا ان يوفقني الله علي تقديم ما يفيد من خلال خبرتي المتواضعه .... انني اوافق الزملأ (خميس جاسم و فايز زوبي) علي طرحهم ولكن اضافه لما تقدم يجب النظر لمدة انشاء المشروع علي سبيل المثال (2 سنه) من الآن فيكون احتساب ثمن تكلفة المشروع بأحدي هذه الطريقتين (الطريقه الأولي: ان نحتسب ثمن البنود تفصيلياً بالأسعار الحاليه ومن بعد نقوم بضرب المجموع في نسبة الزياده التصاعديه للأسعارالسنويه تراكمياً ...اي اذا كانت نسبة الزياده في الأسعار السنه الأولي 0.5% نضربها في المجموع والناتج نظيفه علي المجموع الأصلي والناتج النهائي من هذه الحسبه نعاود معه نفس الكره نضربه في0.5% للسنه الثانيه و نجمع من جديد فيكون هذا هو السعر الحقيقي للمناقصه اي للسنتين القادمتين بحيث ان اصل مع نهاية المشروع بدون خسائر .....الطريقه الثانيه: نظيف نسبه الزياده للبنود كلاً علي حده لمدة السنتين القادمتين ثم نجمع وهذه الطريقه أكثر دقه لأن نسبه الزياده في البنود تختلف من بند لأخر تصاعداً و هبوطاً ) يجب عند استخدام هذه العمليات الحسابيه ان يكون لدينا قاعدة بيانات للأسعار الزياده السنويه ( الطريقه الأولي) او للبنود منفرده (الطريقه الثانيه) علي الأقل عدد خمسة سنوات سابقه حتي نحتسب منها مؤشرات الزياده التطارديه وبهذا يحكم نسبه الأرباح بدل ان تكون مبالغاً فيها أو اعتباطيه مع الأخذ بعين الأعتبار الأحداث السياسيه أو الكوارث الطبيعيه التي حدثت أوعلي مشارف الحدث في العالم ودراسة مؤشرات الزياده و الهبوط التي طرأت او قد تطرأ في اسعار النفط و الذهب سابقاً لتجنب اي خسائر تحدث اثناء او بعد انجاز المشروع . ...أرجوا ان اكون قد وفقت في هذه المساهمه المتواضعه والله أعلم


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (26 سبتمبر 2012)

الزميل الكريم لقد بحثت عن برنامج غير الإكسل متخصص بالتسعير والمتابعة وعمل المستخلصات ، وقد ذكرة زميلنا فرغلي إنه برنامج CCS Candy وأنا الآن اتدرب عليه ، ووجدته ممتاز أنصح به


----------



## mfarghaly (27 سبتمبر 2012)

لو تحتاج أى مساعدة فى Candy أنا جاهز


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (29 سبتمبر 2012)

الزميل فرغلي أشكر لك عرضك المساعدة هل يتوفر لديك وسائل مساعدة مثل مانيوال او كتاب او ما شابه موضوع التسعير باستخدام work sheets أحتاج لمساعدة عميقة فيه


----------



## ahmedkhorkhash (26 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله برجا ء الافادة بشرح مبسط وبسيط موضح بالمثله لعمليه تسغير مناقصة مقاولات مع العلم بان اخوكم مصرى وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## boushy (26 أكتوبر 2012)

ahmedkhorkhash قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله برجا ء الافادة بشرح مبسط وبسيط موضح بالمثله لعمليه تسغير مناقصة مقاولات مع العلم بان اخوكم مصرى وجزاكم الله كل خير



وهل يشفع زكاة العلم بان تكون مصري او ايراني !!!!
كلنا اخوة اخي الكريم والمساعدة لاتقتصر علي جنس دون الاخر


----------



## مهندس126 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

انا سمعت كتير عن برامج
Candy CCS - Timberline

لو حد عندة البرنامج مع الكراك ياريت يرفعة
وشكرا مقدما على المجهود المبذول


----------



## ahmedkhorkhash (28 أكتوبر 2012)

كل عام وحضرتك طيب يابوشى انل لم اقصد شىء من تعريف بلدى سوى العلم والاحاطه بظروف السوق فقط لا غير كلنا مسلمين وكلنا بشر ايا مانت الجنسيه او الدين وكل عام وانتم وجميع البشر على وجه الارض بخير وما تزعلشى وانا لم اقصد اى شيى سوى ما وضحته والسلام لجميع اعضاء المنتدى المحترمين اخوكم الصغير احمد


----------



## ahmedkhorkhash (28 أكتوبر 2012)

واضح انى مش لائى حد يفيدنى اليوم بخصوص كيفيه تسعير مناقصه مبانى فى مصر لكم جزيل الشكر واضح ان الجميع مشغول فى العيد ارجوا لوتكرم احدكم بالافادة بالموضوع التسعير ان يرسله لى على البريد الخاص بى بالمنلتقى ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## mdmzn1 (31 يوليو 2013)

برنامج Comcontractor من أحسن برامج تسعيرومتابعة المشاريع الإنشائية


----------



## mdmzn1 (31 يوليو 2013)

برنامج Build smart لتطوير مشاريع شركات المقاولات وهو مرادف لcandy


----------



## mdmzn1 (31 يوليو 2013)

وكذلك برنامج bid4build


----------



## طارق بيه (3 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

